# [Indian NR] Shivam Bansal 11.17 Square-1 Single!



## the super cuber (Dec 15, 2015)

Awesome solve 
part of a 18.19 former NR avg too! (NR avg was broken 5 minutes later with a 17.76 avg lol)

solution was really easy, and it was an easy sub 10 had i not gotten nervous at the end of the solve 

adj-adj eo and opp-adj cp with predicted ep skip

still really happy with this, my official PB single before this round was 21.18 


using qiyi sq1


----------



## Iggy (Dec 15, 2015)

Nice! I have to beat this now


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 15, 2015)

GJ.....nice reaction....bit of surprise and bit of swag


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 15, 2015)

Congrats, nice solve! The AUF and ADF seemed a bit slow and locky tho


----------



## the super cuber (Dec 15, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Nice! I have to beat this now



Thanks! 



TanishSaxena666 said:


> I was at that comp! I saw this NR (live) too



Yeah 



abunickabhi said:


> GJ.....nice reaction....bit of surprise and bit of swag



Haha  thanks! 



TheCoolMinxer said:


> Congrats, nice solve! The AUF and ADF seemed a bit slow and locky tho



thanks! And yeah I was really nervous as the NR single was 13.83 before this and I knew I was about to break it, moreover there was a crowd to watch me too  still happy I broke it by over 2 sec


----------

